# Captions please????



## AfterHouR (Feb 8, 2012)

What caption would you put with this picture? :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

R8 getting the tail out :roll:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Three extensions.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Reins.


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

Not a car for hairdressers!

Regards
Ross


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

AfterHouR said:


>


What pulls like a train and could do with a good spanking? :wink:


----------



## tricklexxx (Oct 21, 2010)

Rapunzel in 'Twin Sister Lottery Win' shock! :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Tangle with us for a hairy ride.. oh there are only two seats - one of us will have to split in the end.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Two in the hand is worth one in the towing eye.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

R8? Nah, it's R Tracey 'n' R Sharon innit?


----------



## AfterHouR (Feb 8, 2012)

Haha love the comments

How about another one


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

AfterHouR said:


>


My daddy is going to be very upset when he sees this


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

A salutory lesson in what happens when friction and nylon meet


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Schmokin'.....


----------



## AfterHouR (Feb 8, 2012)

Too hot to handle??


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Woof!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

AfterHouR said:


> Haha love the comments
> 
> How about another one


NOW give me my tits back Monsieur Mas...


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I hope that stiletto is on the tyre and not the paintwork! :roll:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

hot on the heel of the first picture...


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

(delete)


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

the bodywork obviously needs a good seeing to .. . . :wink:


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Excuse me, could you please move.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

How about captions for these?

ONE









TWO









THREE









FOUR









FIVE









SIX









SEVEN









EIGHT


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Les runs out of bumper space...


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

These replica ABT parts aren't as well made as the originals...


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I told you that curry was bad...


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

"After you." "No, after you." "No, I insist." "Oh okay."


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

"And the TTOC thinks IT has problems attracting members..."


----------



## AfterHouR (Feb 8, 2012)

ONE









My Mother in law is so fat.....


----------



## AfterHouR (Feb 8, 2012)

New Flash! Sean Connery loses Millions.....


----------



## AfterHouR (Feb 8, 2012)

My teenage daughter thought this was tidy


----------



## AfterHouR (Feb 8, 2012)

FOUR









I said it would end in tears if you tried to put it in the dirt pipe


----------

